# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  En el Perú cualquiera puede ser viverista

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Debido a que no existe ningún tipo de control, ni autoridad para ello.*  _En otros países el viverismo es una de las actividades más controladas por las autoridades gubernamentales, porque de ahí parten las plantaciones que durante todo el año van a soportar la producción agropecuaria de las naciones._ 
En el Perú cualquiera puede ser un viverista, debido a que no existe ningún tipo de control, ni autoridad para ello, así lo anunció el presidente de la Consultora *Inform@cción*, Fernando Cillóniz. En ese sentido indicó que en otros países el viverismo es una de las actividades más controladas por las autoridades gubernamentales, porque de ahí parten las plantaciones que durante todo el año van a soportar la producción agropecuaria de las naciones.  Al respecto mostró su deseo porque nuestro país llegue a una situación donde los viveros estén siempre supervisados y certificados por autoridades calificadas –como en Chile, Sudáfrica, Argentina (sin contar Estados Unidos, ni los países de Europa que son rigurosos en este aspecto)- sin que estos lleguen a ser entes burocráticos.  Asimismo, Fernando Cillóniz, manifestó que *inform@cción* busca aportar a la agricultura nacional el adecuado manejo de cómo se hace viverismo, cómo producir plantas sanas y no ser un propagador de plagas o enfermedades como puede ser el caso de viveros irresponsables que no cuidan la sanidad de sus instalaciones.  “Se da el caso que uno va comprar plantas de uva, palto, cítrico, entre otras y en el fondo puede estar adquiriendo plantas enfermas, y estas no se manifiestan. Lo que uno busca son plantas que sean productivas por los próximos 50 años”, explicó el presidente de la consultora.  *Autoridad que certifique semillas*  Además, se pronunció acerca de quién debe ser la institución competente que certifique la calidad de la semilla, por lo que dijo no estar seguro si dicha tarea de supervisión deba estar a cargo del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA), o el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) –como sucede en  otros países y con buenos resultados- pero en Perú puede ser contraproducente, ya que podrían no estar preparadas para ello, debido en parte al constante cambio de autoridades.  “Para que alguna de las instituciones mencionadas se encargue de ello, se le debe dar el rigor técnico y profesional a la jefatura y a las direcciones agrarias, una vez consolidada la institucionalidad en el agro, ahí sí pueden ser supervisoras y certificadoras de viveros que ciertamente deben ser privados, lo peor que podría pasar es que el viverismo sea una función pública”, expresó Fernando Cillóniz.  *SEPA “Viveros”*  Por otro lado, se refirió al Seminario de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas (SEPA) “Viveros”, donde se realizará ponencias sobre cómo mantener un buen vivero, al respecto mencionó que se realizarán clases de cómo preparar el sustrato, que es básico pero muy importante ya que no se puede hacer viverismo en cualquier tierra.  Además, se abordarán temas como selección de semillas, propagación de material genético, proceso de injertación, distribución de plantas para ser trasplantadas a los campos, así como lo relacionado al tema sanitario, entre otros.  *Datos*  - El SEPA “Viveros”, se realizará los días 16 y 17 de agosto en la Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú (PUCP). 
- El seminario será dictado por expositores de alto nivel tanto del país como del exterior, quienes capacitarán con lo último del conocimiento y la tecnología agronómica.  *Fuente:* *http://agraria.pe/noticias/%E2%80%9C...rista%E2%80%9D*Temas similares: Artículo: Perú exportó 3,300 contenedores de palta Hass y puede duplicarlos en próximas campañas Artículo: BID: Ningún país puede mostrar un crecimiento igual al de Perú en último quinquenio Artículo: El Perú puede ser potencia de productos orgánicos. Perú en el corto plazo puede ser productor, consumidor y exportador de etanol El Perú puede ofrecer importantes contribuciones a la mitigación del cambio climático

----------

